# DIY stainless steel auto dosing outflow



## crispy0 (Feb 24, 2009)

Has anyone ever tried using 3/16" stainless steel pipe that is shaped like stainless steel lilly pipe outflows as a fertilizer auto-dosing output?
like this:








It would replace the 3/16" airline tubing. Bending seems possible because we can do it on a larger scale, so i don't see why it wouldn't work, but i also don't know how i would bend it.

Let me know what you guys think.

Thanks, Shane.


----------



## GOJIRADOR (Dec 22, 2011)

theres a special tool for bending pipe i believe, it looks similar to a pulley wheel and you bend the pipe around it, though ive never done it myself im just speaking from memory


----------



## crispy0 (Feb 24, 2009)

are you refering to a conduit pipe bender like this:


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

You wouldn't want it to be shaped exactly like that. You want the end of the tube to be above the water so as not to create an accidental siphon.

This is the type of bender you would want to use.


----------



## crispy0 (Feb 24, 2009)

Oh thank you Aaron. What shape would you suggest then? "U" shape? I wasn't planning on it being in the water. I want it to drip into the tank


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

crispy0 said:


> Oh thank you Aaron. What shape would you suggest then? "U" shape? I wasn't planning on it being in the water. I want it to drip into the tank


Not quite a U, perhaps a 120 degree bend so the tip is over the water, but not submersed in it.


----------



## pjb9166 (Apr 2, 2012)

Listen I build refrigeration units that go into medical equipment. Before we started getting our pipe from china I was bending a lot of the pipe we needed. That would be simple to bend. They sell hand held pipe benders to do multiple sizes. Trust me it is as easy as it looks.


----------



## crispy0 (Feb 24, 2009)

great thanks for everyone's help. I guess now all i have to do is find a way to get stainless steel cheap. Anyone know where?


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

crispy0 said:


> great thanks for everyone's help. I guess now all i have to do is find a way to get stainless steel cheap. Anyone know where?


Cheap and stainless steel aren't exactly synonymous, but here are some of the best prices on the net.

www.onlinemetals.com
http://www.onlinemetals.com/merchant.cfm?pid=14727&step=4&showunits=inches&id=312&top_cat=1


----------



## crispy0 (Feb 24, 2009)

Thanks again aaron I will use that site, but they have an option for free machined metal which is supposed to be easier to machine. Would this be a better alternative? I believe it is still stainless steel


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

I'm not sure what you mean?


----------



## crispy0 (Feb 24, 2009)

Just had a second look and it is a bar, not a pipe, so I will just use the 304. Thanks again


----------

